# Virtualbox et Firewire (IEEE 1394)?



## stefan531 (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
En vue de faire de la MAO, je viens d'installer tango studio sous virtualbox.
Et la je m'aperçois que ma carte son (FA 101 en Firewire) n'est pas détectée.
Après quelques recherches, je m'aperçois que le firewire n'a pas l'air pris en charge par VB.

Est-ce c'est bien ça et dois-je me résoudre au dual boot?

Quelqu'un a-t-il connaissance d'une solution, astuce ou autre qui permettrait de biaiser?

Merci
Stefan


----------

